# Medicare admin injection codes - Can anyone tell me



## Thouvenel (Oct 19, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if Medicare pays the administration of diagnostic injection?  And which code is it 96372 or is there a "G" code?

Scenario:  Patient comes in for drainage of bursitis, the procedure is billed and an injection of kenalog is give and billed.....is the administration of kenalog billed?

Please help!


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 19, 2012)

it depends on where the injection is being given, what code are you using for the drainage of the bursitis?


----------



## dclark7 (Oct 19, 2012)

If you are draining the bursa and also administering kenalog you would only bill once, for instance if you drained the olecrnon bursa and gave an injection of kenalog to the same area you would use 20605.  The definition of this code is "Arthrocentesis, aspiration *and/or* injection; intermediate joint or bursa (eg. temporomandibular, acromioclavicular, wrist, elbow or ankle, olecrenon bursa)."  So the aspiration and injection are both included in the procedure.

The code you mentioned above, 96372, is specifically subcutaneous or intramuscular so unless the provider gave a separate subcutaneous or intramuscular injection you would not bill the administration code.


----------

